# 7ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία» 22-24 Οκτωβρίου 2009, Αθήνα



## nickel (Feb 18, 2009)

*7ο Συνέδριο
«Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία»
22-24 Οκτωβρίου 2009, Αθήνα
Πρόσκληση για υποβολή ανακοινώσεων​*
Η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Ορολογίας (ΕΛΕΤΟ), σε συνεργασία με το Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (ΕΚΠΑ), το Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (ΟΠΑ), το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ), το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών (ΠΠ), το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ), το Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου (ΠΚ), το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ), το Ινστιτούτο Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου (ΙΕΛ), τον Ελληνικό Οργανισμό Τυποποίησης (ΕΛΟΤ) και τον Οργανισμό για τη Διάδοση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΟΔΕΓ) διοργανώνουν το 7ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία». Το Συνέδριο θα διεξαχθεί στην Αθήνα στις 22-24 Οκτωβρίου 2009.

Το 7ο Συνέδριο είναι αφιερωμένο στον Αριστοτέλη, πατέρα της Οντολογίας και της Λογικής, που αποτελούν θεμέλια της σημερινής επιστήμης της Ορολογίας.

Σκοπός του Συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση αφενός της σημερινής κατάστασης της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην ορολογική της διάσταση και αφετέρου μεθόδων, πρακτικών και εργαλείων της σύγχρονης επιστήμης της Ορολογίας και της εφαρμογής τους στην ελληνική γλώσσα —μονογλωσσικά και/ή διαγλωσσικά— για την προώθηση της ορολογικής έρευνας και τη συμβολή στον σύγχρονο ορολογικό εμπλουτισμό της ελληνικής γλώσσας.

Θεματολόγιο του Συνεδρίου:

Γλωσσολογικές-Οντολογικές αρχές Ορολογίας (Ορολογία και γνώση, αρχές και μέθοδοι οροδοσίας κτλ.)
Διδακτική και Ορολογία
Ορολογία συγκεκριμένων θεματικών πεδίων — Λεξικογραφικές και ορογραφικές μελέτες — Συγχρονική και διαχρονική θεώρηση
Ορολογικοί πόροι (ειδικά ερμηνευτικά ή πολύγλωσσα λεξικά, συλλογές όρων, σώματα ειδικών κειμένων) — Νέες τεχνολογίες και Ορολογία
Τυποποίηση ορολογίας (διεθνοποίηση εννοιών και διαγλωσσική τυποποίηση και αντιστοίχιση όρων, προτάσεις ορολογίας)
Ορολογία και μετάφραση
Διάχυση και χρήση των όρων — Ορολογική πολιτική και ρύθμιση
Δραστηριότητα φορέων και οργάνων Ορολογίας

Γλώσσες:
Επίσημες γλώσσες του Συνεδρίου είναι η ελληνική, η αγγλική και η γαλλική.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στα συνημμένα PDF ή στον ιστότοπο της ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------

